# Dogma 65.1 Think 2 Mechanical Cable Guides



## hutchisonj (Aug 13, 2017)

I am in need of the chainstay mechanical cable guide for a Dogma 65.1 Think 2. I tried ordering a “widget kit” from Glory Cycles that was supposed to have it included, but it was left out and now they are having trouble finding one. 

Anyone have any ideas? I heard that when you bought just the frame for this bike that it included both the electronic and mechanical cable guides so I also thought it was possible someone might have one laying around that I could buy from you.

Thanks for any help you can be. I’ve got a pretty sweet bike I have built that is finished but unridable at this point lacking this small plastic part.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Get a set of guides from a Chinese cloner on Aliexpress.


----------

